# OSCAT Release 1.7



## hugo (7 Juli 2007)

release 1.7 der oscat.lib ist online. 
neben verbesserungen sind auch neue module für crc, matrix tastaturcontroller und vieles mehr dazugekommen. 
die genaue auflistung der Änderungen sind in den release notes aufgeführt 
zum Download steht die LIB unter www.oscat.de


----------



## hugo (19 Juli 2007)

danke an daniel.
dank seiner übersetzung und anpassung steht nu nauch die release 1.7 für s7 zum download bereit


----------

